

Microsoft Inherits Sticky Data Collection Issues From Skype - OGinparadise
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/25/technology/microsoft-inherits-sticky-data-collection-issues-from-skype.html?src=recg

======
mtgx
This article makes it sound as if having P2P encrypted communications that
Microsoft can't log is an "issue".

But I don't really buy this anyway. Hasn't Microsoft tried to build more
"supernodes" to do just that? I don't think Skype calls are as P2P as they
were 5 years ago. If it's P2P how do they preserve the offline chats?

I also don't understand what this means:

 _"According to Microsoft’s published privacy policy, three types of
information are generated by Skype: personally identifiable information on
users; nonidentifiable information; and the actual contents of Skype-to-Skype
audio and video conversations."_

Does that mean they log audio and video conversations?!

------
OGinparadise
_"including its billions of encrypted, peer-to-peer Internet conversations."_

And why on earth would Skype need to keep the conversations on a backup tape
long after the conversation is over? Shouldn't they be erased from everywhere
(Skype and peer-to-peer hosts) once the call is ended?

